# Jefferson County 15 Point.



## Lowjack (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bagged this 15 Point Buck  Jefferson County near Wren GA


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry Pic didn't upload


----------



## bear claw (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Jan 6, 2015)

great  buck lowjack congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2015)

Shweet!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Son (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like a nice rack. You must have the same kind of camera i have. Takes fuzzy photo's. Gonna buy me a new one, different brand you can bet on that. The GE just doesn't do a good job.


----------

